# Wanted R35 around 900-1000 bhp



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello guys!

Just sold my stage 5 GTR, so looking for something more powerful..

im after R35 running around 1000 bhp.

Drop me a dm!

Thanks!


----------

